# [ps]Pixelgitter



## fluessig (6. März 2003)

Hi, 
die Suche hat mir nicht weiter geholfen. Ich möchte Pixelgrafiken erstellen, wie bekomme ich bei großem Zoom ein Gitter/Raster so wie bei mspaint?

PS:Ich will nicht gleich noch einen Thread dafür aufmachen. Kann mir an dieser Stelle vielleicht jemand sagen wie das auch in GIMP geht?


----------



## Neuk (6. März 2003)

Ganz einfach:
Ansicht -> Einblenden -> Raster

Bearbeiten -> Voreinstellungen -> Hilfslinien, Raster und Slices:
Rastergrösse auf 1px stellen

Bei GIMP hab ich keine Ahnung.

[edit]
Ich merk grad, dass die Rastergrösse nicht gleich der 1px Pinsel/Buntstiftgrösse ist.
[/edit]

[edit2]
So, wenn du die Rastergrösse auf 1 Punkt stellst, dann wird es hinhauen.
Schon seltsam das 1px Stiftgrösse gleich 1 Punkt Rastergrösse ist.
[/edit2]


----------

